# 3D-Spiel



## amlug (20. Aug 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte ein Spiel in 3D-Programmieren. Kann mir jemand sagen, was es noch für 3d tools gibt außer dem Java 3D API von Sun. 
Wer sonst noch Tipps hat kann sie mir auch sagen. Das Spiel soll so laufen: Ein Mann befindet sich in einer festgelegten Welt. Er muss eine Misson erfüllen. In dieser Welt kommen Gegner, die er besiegen muss.
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Beni (20. Aug 2004)

JOGL ist auch ganz gut.


----------



## Irrer aus dem Irrenheim (20. Okt 2004)

Schreib dir doch selbst eine 3DGrafik, wenn du eine haben willst. Ich glaube, das geht mit einem Studium in Mathe...
Das war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint. Aber es ist schon komisch, wenn man einfach so Möglichkeiten wie 3DGrafik hat, nur weil sie vordefiniert sind.


----------

